# kitten and baby pigeon.



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok I take my baby pigoens out to get used to being handled when there dads out flying. But the other day my 4 week old kitten climbed on the bed to see what I was holding. They seamed to get along and enjoy being around each other. (till the baby pigeon pecked the kitten a bit to hard and play time ended) im just worried about when they get olderwhat wil happen. Should I encourage the friendship or should I just keep them far away from each other? I know it is posable for cats to be friends with what is normally pray as I have done it with my old cat just not sure if this friendship would be wise or not. Any advice would be good thanks.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

tyira said:


> Ok I take my baby pigoens out to get used to being handled when there dads out flying. But the other day my 4 week old kitten climbed on the bed to see what I was holding. They seamed to get along and enjoy being around each other. (till the baby pigeon pecked the kitten a bit to hard and play time ended) im just worried about when they get olderwhat wil happen. Should I encourage the friendship or should I just keep them far away from each other? I know it is posable for cats to be friends with what is normally pray as I have done it with my old cat just not sure if this friendship would be wise or not. Any advice would be good thanks.


I have heard about pigeons and cats getting along well together but I have never seen it. May be you could give it a try but honestly I don't know. The kitten is only a month old and you had a cat who was like that so may be you will be able to tame this kitten too. I would suggest you to give it a try under strict supervision and if it doesn't work out keep them separately 
-Rubeena


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I would let them get used to each other but not interact. The kitten needs to learn the pigeon is not something to be stalked and attacked....even in play as this could hurt the pigeon (even a small adn minor bite may cause problems with infection). However, I have heard of people having cats that were fine with thier birds and in thier loft. It is best they should not consider the birds playmates either, just something there. 
BTW why do you have a 4-week old kitten?? Is it an orphan you are hand-raising. The poor thing should still be with its mother and siblings at that age.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

She is still with her mom. The mo. Comes and gose so when the moms not around I let my bird out. As the mom would kill him if she had the chance. To be honest I have 5 4 week old kittens but she was the only one who showed interest in the baby pigeons. The funny thing is she just happens to be one of the two that will be staying. The other 3 are leaving once there old enough.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I see. I would get them both used to being around the birds on occasion in a safe way......maybe in the room when the birds are ther (perhaps caged, especially when the kittens get larger). Discourage any stalking/play behavior towards the pigeons and rewards when they are near the birds. I had finches when my cat (now 12 yo) was young and he never bothered them much nor the fish I keep yet he has caught the occasional mouse that has gotten in.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok if its anything like geting a cat to be friends with rabbits hampsters and ginapigs I dont think this will be to hard.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree with the others - let the kitten get used to the Pigeon (while it is safely in its cage) but I would not trust the kitten with a loose Pigeon for a second. Cats have hunting instincts that includes killing birds. Don't risk it. All it takes is a second. Even if it doesn't kill your pigeon, a kitten could injure it so it can never fly, etc.

Also keep in mind that all cats have bacteria in their mouths and claws which can kill a bird from infection alone, even if the injury is not severe. I worked several years as a volunteer at a wild bird rescue place and I remember that any birds that got scratched or bitten by a cat had to get antibiotics - otherwise, they usually died. Cats and birds don't mix. But it's OK to *desensitize* cats to birds, by having them around them, as long as the birds are caged and the cats are watched by a human at all times, when they are near the cages.


----------

